# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  κλειδωμα φακελων σε xp,πως??

## CyberSoul

Καλησπερα παιδια!θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερετε κανενα προγραμμα που να μπορει να κλειδωνει φακελους στα windows ωστε να μην υπαρχει προσβαση να μπουν!ξερετε τπτ?και για να ανοιγουν να ζηταει κανα pass η κατι τετοιο..

----------


## Convict

Για δες αυτό άμα σου κάνει ...
http://apps.katz.cd/download/1694641/Ap ... -Lock-5-8/

----------


## JB172

http://www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/

Με προσοχή όμως, μην ξεχάσεις κανένα password.

----------


## The Undertaker

> http://www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/
> 
> Με προσοχή όμως, μην ξεχάσεις κανένα password.


είναι λίγο......kinky το συγκεκριμμένο...έχει βίτσια..
υπόψιν πως αν κλειδώσεις κάτι σε μετακινούμενο μέσο ο άλλος η/υ το βλέπει κανονικά..  ::

----------


## b-boy

Folder Lock

----------


## jvig

Κάνε .rar όλο το φάκελο με δυνατό password, και γλιτώνεις και χώρο. Αν βέβαια ξεχάσεις το pwd...

----------


## cirrus

http://www.truecrypt.org/

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Υπάρχει και το Steganos Safe που φτιάχνει virtual δίσκο..  ::

----------


## Convict

> Υπάρχει και το Steganos Safe που φτιάχνει virtual δίσκο..


Καμιά σχέση με τον Balomenos ?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DSLaManiaC
> 
> Υπάρχει και το Steganos Safe που φτιάχνει virtual δίσκο.. 
> 
> 
> Καμιά σχέση με τον Balomenos ?


Φυσικά. Είναι αδέρφια. Η μαμά τους ήταν η οφη και ο πατέρας τους ο τοπικος!  ::

----------

